

Early Reviews Of Microsoft's Windows 8 Are Not Good - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-windows-8-reviews-2012-8

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially:

"It's still early for Microsoft. It hasn't released new laptops that were
built with Windows 8 in mind. Perhaps when those devices come out the reviews
will improve."

